# Larnyx Paralysis



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

Shelby will be 12 next month. Last summer she was diagnosed with LP. We opted to not have surgery. Very easy walks,keeping her calm, no collars and water added to food. The last 3 meals she has regurgitated. Does LP lead to Megaesophagus? I read here on the forum to limit their water after they eat. How much can they have? We noticed she is really drinking a lot recently. Also, should you let them re-eat the regurgitated food?


----------



## hat trick (Jan 22, 2009)

LP doesn't lead to megaesophagus but some dogs with LP do have it. There is a group on yahoo for people who's dogs have LP. They were great support for me when I was dealing with my dogs LP.


----------



## linnie81 (Feb 29, 2012)

*Lp*

Can you tell me how old your dog is and how long it's been since the diagnosis? I think I found the problem-my daughter babysat her and she may have pulled on her collar making the LP flare up. We ground up the dry food and then added warm water for a few days, now we just are adding water and she is tolerating it.(keeping it down)


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Of you are not doing surgery, you should definitely use a harness.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Our Seger was diagnosed with left sided LP Last summer. We had him assessed by a surgeon who indicated his condition was not advanced enought to require surgery - thank goodness. My understanding is that often dogs with LP have megaesophagus as well; however LP does not "cause" ME.
All we do is add water to Seger's food to make a gravy type consistency, and walk him with a harness as opposed to a collar. He sometimes sounds as though he is clearing his throat when eating but he has never regurgitated. I honestly think if he did he would have it gobbled up before we could do anything about it if it was just freshly swallowed food 
We do put a collar on him when he goes out because of the tags, and it does not seem to bother him. We were also told there is a correlation between LP, ME and hypothyroidism - which Seger also has. He too drinks a lot - we are going in Wednesday actually to have thyroid levels rechecked.
Good luck with Shelby - I feel very fortunate Seger does not require the tie-back surgery and can be managed conservatively. I am not sure we would even go through with it ..... but that's another topic.
Carol


----------

